# Good tiny Cryptocoryne suggestions?



## RSS (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been growing C. parva for a few years and have it in various Vivariums and I'm looking for some more that stay small emersed 2-3" high full grown. The smaller the better, any suggestions?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

As far as I know, C. parva is the smallest by a considerable margin.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

HeyPK said:


> As far as I know, C. parva is the smallest by a considerable margin.


True, and the next will be C. Lucens, but it is a hybrid of Parva and Walkeri


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

What about Cryptocoryne lingua Becc. ex Engl.?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is true that C. lingua is not very tall, reaching four to five inches in height, but its leaves are quite large, compared to those of C. parva. It looks a lot bigger. I wouldn't call it tiny.

C. lingua in 15 gallon (56 liter) aquarium with C. albida (another relatively short crypt) in back.


----------



## RSS (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I'll see if I can track down some lucens. Maybe the others also .


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

_C. x willisii_ varieties, while not as small as _C. parva_, can make nice low-growing compositions. _C. lucens_ is a little bigger than another variety often called _C. nevillii_.

A _C. x willisii_ variety, maybe lucens, growing below _C. wendtii_ 'green'


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is xwillisi emersed grown. Purchased hoping this was walkeri but had this growing submersed to ID the plant.

Roughly 2" tall










This one was given to me as parva but later ID as a form of xwillisi. This one has long petiole and extremely slow growing compare to the true xwillisi

Roughly 4" tall


----------



## RSS (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll have to add xwillisi to the list of ones to get. 

Guess I need to read up on Cryptocoryne naming, seems there is alot of confusion with them.


----------



## forddna (Sep 25, 2010)

I have some C. Lucens and love it. I can try to get a pic to compare its size to the Wendtii behind it. But it looks like the above picture in post 7.


----------

